# Can sand do this?



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

These discolored areas are low spots that I sprinkled with sand about a week ago. What do you think happened? It was left over sand that I level the whole yard with a few months ago. Since spot leveling these areas I've spread some Ironite, but that's it. Thoughts?


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks like a dog has been visiting.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I was going to say the same thing - wonder if an animal has been pissing in the sand?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

No. The sand stayed in the bed of my pick up. I can't think of anything that could have spilled into it.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pee spots fo sho.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

Dat be pee spot Sir &#128513;


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Cats like sand to pee


----------



## Grass Whisper (Jun 13, 2018)

+1


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Darrell said:


> No. The sand stayed in the bed of my pick up. I can't think of anything that could have spilled into it.


It didn't happen in your truck. It happened after you spread it on the lawn

You got some pee pee trespassers


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Darrell said:
> 
> 
> > No. The sand stayed in the bed of my pick up. I can't think of anything that could have spilled into it.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I still don't think so. The spots are only where I last placed sand. Every spot I put the sand did this - about eight different spots. No other areas did this. And the spots occurred simultaneously with the same quick onset and progression.

But it might still be ammonia. I remember putting out some 46-0-0 a day or so before putting the sand down. Not sure why that combo would have done it.

Regardless, it looked a little better today.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If the sand is limestone based, that will liberate Ammonia from the 46-0-0. Either that or something 4 legged thought you set up litterboxes in your lawn for them.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

female dog or cat pee. Male dog pee wont do that to grass for some reason. I have those same spots all over my backyard from my female yellow lab.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

You need a front door cam, maybe you can catch the culprit. Haha
At our old house, we had a lady who had two small dogs and you could tell each yard they frequented in the neighborhood. I didn't care much at the time about the grass but I would now.


----------

